# Chris,s log



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

I keep meaning to start a journal,even if it is just somewhere to come weekly and post a workout etc it gives you something to look back on. I like a wee look at what you other guys are doing too,always good for new ideas, so i dont mind showing mine. Ive never been one to keep notes etc but this forum provides a good easy place here for this.I started t bullets this week, il be doing one a day so maybe get some notes on how it goes for me.

Im weighing about 16 1/2 stone but wont use weight as a guide to gains, as i admit, loosing a few pounds of fat around the middle is needed.Height 5,7 1/2 ish.

Stats, just took some cold measurements. Chest 50" thighs 27" biceps 17 1/2 " waist 38"(must loose a few " here). Top half and thighs are all really well shaped and massed middle just badly spoils the taper, nothing i cant sort.

Yesterday ,quick shoulder blast.

Seated upright smith machine military press. 40k w/u 1x12x60k,1x9x70k,1x6x80k,1x3x90k.

seated bent over lat raises. 4x10x14k

Upright close grip rows. 1x12x30k,1x10x40k,1x8x45k,1x6x50k

straight onto 2 sets of cable lat raises light, high rep,. warmdown.

I rarely include front delt isolation as i always have great doms in them after working chest.

Well thats that started, didnt hurt too much.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

:rockon: Welcome to the gang Chris!

Looking forward to having a read...


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Well done for starting a log mate, be interested to see how your bullet cycle goes too as think im looking at doing the same thing in a week or so.

Whats your training split etc?


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks guys. My split can be a bit erratic due to sharing the shifts of our cab with the missus and looking after our kids, it sometimes means training mon -thu inc, rest fri,sat,sun. I know its not ideal but it works ok, i keep it to a push pull split for that reason. Usually Mon,chest tris,tues back bis,wed shoulders,thu legs. Thats just a rough example though. Il always get it all done somewhere somehow.


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

good luck Chris.

How are u gonna run T bullets bro??


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Im just going one a day mate, if all goes well il run it the 8 weeks and kick reload in about week 6,7.


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

nice 1' m8..:becky:


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice stats/log bud. Something I lack in strength is shoulders. Well might not be so bad in moderation to my other lifts, lol. Military press for me is 40KG and my deadslifts are 135KG so I guess its in moderation really. lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

40 DB's or BB? If BB I'd say your deads are waaaay ahead of your mp there personally.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

40KG on the bar. It used to be 50KG on the bar or 30KG DB's but one ive cut my diet down and two I used to do shoulders / triceps but now im doing a full body and shoulders come near the end of the workout


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Fair enough bud. Do you include the weight of the oly in your figures or is that to go on top?


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Fair enough bud. Do you include the weight of the oly in your figures or is that to go on top?


 Its included bud


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Missed back and legs last week due to a wee bug of some sort,didnt keep me off work but training was a no no. Tried to do back on wed but was too sick and dizzy. Not the sickness im used to after a good sess lol. Got back today tho decided to stick to routine as opposed to starting where i left off.

Chest, Bench press b,bell 1x70kx16,100kx12,110kx8,120kx6,70kx12.

Incline db flys 1x20ks x12, 3x25k x 10.

single arm cable crossover, 1x8x18k 3x14k x16. Dont have the facing pulleys so just done high rep side a time.

Tris, close grip bench press, 12x60k,10x70k,8x80k,7x90k,6x100k.

Upright seated tri extensions EZ bar. 4x40kx10,, d,bell lying tri hammers 2x14kx8, tri cable pushdowns,2x30kx12.

Not a great one suffered energy loss,lack off drive bit carb crash and wasnt eating when had bug,laid off t bullets while unwell too.Job done tho. Back sess tomorrow morn il make sure theres plenty oats in my breakfast shake.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Back sess done,

Deads from floor, 60kx12, 100kx12, 140kx8, 180k x 3(lost grip),200k single.

Barbell rows 4x 100k x 6rep 1 x 60k x 16.

t bar narrow grip 2 x 55k x 12, 2 x 75k x 8.

lat pulldowns. 80k x 12, 90k x 8, 100k x 6.

Heavy compounding sess ,decided to leave it at that.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Sounds good Fleg il certainly try that, not used that one before.I like mixing drop sets, supersets sometimes. I must admit though when i done the 90k on the smith military press delts were pretty goosed. Your deadlifts are very impressive espescially considering your height.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Jeez hit by a cold last week so skimmed training,after being unwell week before, im not a generally unwell person but all the family had little viruses, these things happen. Sat got in for a decent back session hit 200k x 2 reps on deads after vowing to go easy. I had been skipping the deadlifts for the past couple of years and only got back to incorporating them about 3 months ago, im quite into them again so probably on a wee mission here.

Today ,chest and tris. bench press, 10x100k,9x110k,8x120k-6x100k-6x60k, d,bell flyes 2x12x20k,1x10x25k,1x10x30k. close grip bench, 12x60k,10x70k,10x80k,8x90k,8x100k.

3xrope pushdowns, 3x reverse grip single arm cable ext. Usually add more to chest ,decent enough tho.The benching felt very easy today.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice deads, couldn't imagine ever lifting 200!! One day perhaps....


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks Dorsey, Im very squat in stature so probably well suited to them.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Chris sanchez said:


> Thanks Dorsey, Im very squat in stature so probably well suited to them.


We touched on this on Cal's recent thread http://www.musclechat.co.uk/beginners-area/35445-help-me-deadlift-form-prob-please.html Defo think some ppl are naturally built for deads.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Chest,

Bench press, 60k wu, 1x12x100k,1x8x120k,1x4x140k,>100k x8,>60kx8.

incline flys, 1x25kx12,2x32kx9-8. single arm variation cable crossover, 2x high rep light sets 12-14 reps didnt rlly count.

Tris, close grip BP, 60kx14,80kx10,100kx6,110kx4.seated ez bar tri ext, 40kx12,45kx10,50kx9, (im pressuming ez oly bars are 10k),2 sets rope pushdowns.

Ive terminated t bullets at week three of taking, theyre really good though and my strength and size had dramatically increased,it really was not too different from a good of sus or test, im not comparing them to such compounds though.

The problem was personal,im not at all ever jealous,but about ten years ago when i took quite a heavy course i got really bullish and actually found myself getting annoyed if the missus was chatting to another bloke too long,or would virtually sit up pacing waiting if she went for a drink with her mates.I still trusted her but i just hated this weird possesiveness that just wasnt me,ive heard of other users knowing this feeling, well a week ago i recognised the same demon and its only due to how much the t bullets had acctually boosted testosterone levels.So ive come off, i got a wee swap for some winny and got some mast, so ive gone down the androgen road.The bullets are good tho,id have been the same on test,sus etc. Im on 35mg winny a day and 400mg mast a week,2x200 mg doses,im still expecting to gain lean mass on this.The increase you see in my bench is from the bullets.Il probably try the bullets again when christmas is over and its not so hectic. Sorry for the big story. Id be interested to hear if this sounds familiar to other users,or past users on the forum. cheers Chris.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Nah Chris I had nothing like that, my temper was maybe a little shorter than usual but quite laid back most of the time so nothing to worry about. Thats the thing I've said about these is that everyone is deifferent. Good choice to change over though if they're not for you then move on.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Cheers mate, I kno ive said it before but im always impressed with your deadlifts and shoulder press strength,and your still natural.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Just felt i should fill back in here as im enjoying every one elses journals.

Trainings steady and nothing really has changed strength wise from the point of three weeks into the t bullet cycle where i peaked at 140k x 6 rep bp, 2x 200k deadlift (from floor)6x100k front squat, 4x90k seated military press on smith machine, 6x100k close grip bp(tris) 4x110. 6x110k bent over rows ,5x wide chins bodyweight 107k 8x lat pulldowns 100k. Loving doing facepulls again ,thanks mighty mariner, and jeezus **** have i quickly gained big lumps to my rear delts, Now at week three i altered the course at week 3(one t bullet a day), to 40mg stanozolol (winny)per day and 2x200 mg mast per week,and ate like **** to hold gains on the androgens,worked ok but the odd rep came down by week five,problem was injury, so dried out on the androgens and being 47 dosent help,well my mate didnt have any test to let me get a shot to lube the joints, oh he did happen to have loads of oxys tho. So silly cnut took half an oxy a day only for a week and gave the missus a hard time(no pun intended) . You know i dont get /or can .im gonna start a new thread here.Right summary three weeks of t bullets beats five weeks of 40mg pd winny and 400mg week of mast, hurrah. So i have 90 anadrol in attic, 50 x 5mg winny, whats next . Big test and decca course on the horizon always responded well to these compounds .I prepped for contest at 22yrs failed and it put me off.Im nearly 47 and im gonna get up there.lol.


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

good luck bro, I hear that 15 grams a day of omega 3 helps for joints, it's cheap so;-)


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Are you planning on doing a comp in the future Chris?


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

yannyboy said:


> Are you planning on doing a comp in the future Chris?


I dont know mate, I just always think i should do something with it,lifes a bit hectic too but i always think it would be cool to compete at 50.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Read Dr Manhattans journ last night and liked the idea of mixing in some of the high intensity work. I dont always train sun and despite having three tins of beer between 3&5 am after work, i was up at midday and fancied a sess at the gym, usually do chest&tris mon ,but decided to hit chest today and do bis and tris tomorrow.

Flat bench press BB, 20X60K,12X100K,2X10X100K, 2X12X60K(done these two slowly feeling every fibre take the strain,really feel it working)

Incline BP, BB 4X12X60K,Very slow again and feeling strain,you really do feel it digging in.

Decline BP,BB 3X12X60,1X10X80,

Really enjoyed that and felt it working,theres definately more of an exhaust un the muscles applying this method, and less risk of strain or injury.

Just stuck with bench presses as opposed to putting in flys etc.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Have you abandoned your log mate?

How much did you gain size and strength wise on the T Bullets?


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi mate, No i keep meaning to get back to it mate, ive been going to the gym and thought il fill in the workout when i get back then deciding il do it next time. I have been out for two weeks with a cold tho, and back training two weeks the past workouts were down a little as i virtually hardly ate properly when unwell.

I ended up only doing the bullets three weeks but in week three there was a good strength increase,i swapped the rest for winstrol and got some mast and finished it as a winstrol mast course.Gains were little but good on the winny, everything looked and felt very hard.

Yesterday, Legs, 10 min cycle to gym (good wu). Front squats, 1x14x60k,1x8x70k,1x8x80k. leg press 5 sets x 20-12 reps. Unsure about weight here its a traditional good old school heavy leg press machine fin with 200k of discs on dont kno what you add for machine, finished with five sets of asstd bicep curls. Not hugely impressive but will be better next week.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Quick shoulder hit, have kids on a sat through day before work later, so they chum me up and wait in cafe.

Seated military press smith machine. 1x10x60k,1x8x70k,1x6x80k,1x3x90k,1x12x60k.Happy to only be down a rep on 90k as back from a rough patch.

Seated d bell press TUT, 14K 5,4,3. 10K 5,4,3,2,1. 4X 12-6 cable lat raises, didnt pay attention to stack weights, 4x face pulls again didnt pay attention to weight just stacked up as the reps felt right. No trap isolations deads on tues.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Shoulder blast.

smith seated mil press, 1x10x60k,1x10x70k,1x7x80k,1x4x90k,1x2x95k>8x60k

Upright rows on smith, 1x12x30k,3x10x40k.

lat raises 1x10 x14k, 1set TUT 6K, 54321. such a small weight but traps were screamin 3-1

Face pulls 4x sets asst weights and reps.1x40k shrugs.

40 mins worth.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Chris what is tut bud


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

I only recently came across time under tension (TUT) on the forum it was on Dr Manhattan journal. Im first in taxi rank so look it up. If you dont find it get back. Im just on my android having a deek.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Back & bis, Decided not to deadlift this week.

Barbell bent over rows, 12x60k,10x80k,8x100k,6x110k,6x120k. w.g lat pulldowns 10x80k,8x90k,6x100k. cg pulldowns 2x8x80k, dumbell row 1x12x40k, 2xstraight arm cable rope arcs(if that makes sense to anyone lol) bis 1x22k alt dumdell curls 6 reps ,(felt discomfort) 3x50k x8 reps ez bar curls standing,2x10x15k dumbell preacher curl.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

View attachment 3710
View attachment 3712
A couple of pics if it works. Still need to cut a bit, but will do it slowly, and definately trenboloneless lol. Discontinued 400mg pw at 7 shots in as head**** started.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice thick back and arms Chris


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Look at you big man

Nice chrissy baby!


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words guys, it means a lot coming from you guys.I Know theres bits to improve, tighter waist etc will create a better illusion. But it would make bodybuilding boring if you thought you were the finished article.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Exactly mate you've got plenty of mass on ya. If you cut down you'd look a monster


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ye got a lot of size going on there Chris, nice wide back good size on arms too. Carry on like that and you wont fit in the cab lol.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Looking very good indeed mate.

You got any other comparison pics from the last yr or two?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

roadrunner1 said:


> Ye got a lot of size going on there Chris, nice wide back good size on arms too. Carry on like that and you wont fit in the cab lol.


Hahahaha no chance of you giving chase chris take you 10 mins to get them shoulders out lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

God, thank brings back some memories!!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I remember once trying to do a runner from a mini cab but driver had child locks on lol

Like a seen from laurel and hardy us pulling at door handles and the driver just looking stunned lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I always used to hand over a couple of quid to seal the deal then say I needed to nip inside before making a mental drunken dash for it!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> I always used to hand over a couple of quid to seal the deal then say I needed to nip inside before making a mental drunken dash for it!


That's terrible lol


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks RR and Dorse, Dorsey ive been really lax at keeping photos records etc, this journals the first in all these yrs ive recorded anything. Ive got a really posery photo of myself at about 22 yrs old very natty but once i can find it il snap it and get it up. Ive been up and down depending on supps etc, im enjoying a wee bit gear at the mo again, but ive been in at this size before. Particularly 12 yrs ago doing tren and off my head on it, but couldnt pin what was causing it at the time.

Funny the last three trying to get away with paying for the cab, ended up phoning the polis themselves not realising i was only taking them to station anyway ,lol. Apart from one that i dragged around the carpark in holyrood park on his arse.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Legs yesterday.

Havent done regular squats in ten yrs, problems holding bar, do front squats tho.

SLDL 2X8x130K (Thanks to the lazy ****er that left bar lying loaded) leg press 6x20-12 reps, leg extensions 3x16-12 reps. Weights increasing on press &exts.

Abs to fin, 15 min cycle to a from gym.

View attachment 3737
View attachment 3738


A couple of Frankie poses. lol. Not great but everyone seems to like to see the boxers here cant let the side down lol.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

2min fleg mate il get a tape measure and get the girth.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

26and a half left 27inch right. Measured at top of thigh.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Sounds good to me, I struggle holding the bar for back squats!

Might start trying front


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

chris i send you some nice boxers mate. Nice legs


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

fleg said:


> Fair play mate they look bigger


thanks buddy. I am quite short so everything has a fuller look. Plus im one of they folk that have short legs in proportion to torso. I think if i remember correct tom platz freaky legs were 30.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

much bigger and better than i thought you`d look chris..

you hide in a t shirt usually dude..

you need to blow your own trumpet more mate


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks cal really appreciate that mate. Il get more out when i get rid of more body hair. I take after my mother lol.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

MEEKY said:


> chris i send you some nice boxers mate. Nice legs


Cheers meeks. Mind and have a good session in them first lol.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Sat is shoulder blast day.

Seated military press smith machine, 12x60k,8x80k,3x100k>6x60k.

Seated dumbell press, done my variation starting with dumbells in hammer position right by ears then twist to flat position on way up. 4x30k 10,8,6,6 reps timed one minuit rest between sets. 2X10 K strict slow lat raises, 4x40k d,bell shrugs high reps, holding at top last rep til shoulders fall. 4xfacepulls, 2x sets each bis and tris just shapers. DONE. i


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

crap pic, not happy with it.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

View attachment 4233
View attachment 4234
View attachment 4235


View attachment 4236


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

lol removed this little ramble was having a very rare indulgence of alchohol and thought id have a ramble.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Not been here for a while, had to search it out, was surprised at the little alchohol induced gallery i left ^^^^LOL.

September to christmas due to virus and work left me in poor maintenance mode, most damage done by diet as i just had days where i couldnt be bothered eating, actually learnt from this that its amazing how much you can neglect diet and training and realise youve not done too much damage.

4 weeks into a little course of tritest 400 at 800mg pw doing one more week then cleaning out, also getting great results from this.

Chest and tris today,

Barbell bp, bar>60k wu, 100kx12, 120kx8,140kx6,150kx2. 4x14-12 dips bw only 3x30kx10 db incline flyes .

Close grip bp 60kx14,70kx12,80kx10,100kx8 skull crushers 40kx12,45kx10,50kx8.

Very little frequency but intensity was happy with, cycled to and from gym 15min ew.


----------

